# Arc when turning off dc



## MorayblueDaisyZeak (May 31, 2012)

I just purchased a new grizzly 1029z2 and find that the switch shows considerable arc when turning the unit off. Grizzly sent out a new switch however it performs the same. I understand inductive kickback, which I am sure this is. However, has anyone else noticed this? The arc is not good on a dc.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Normal, you are interrupting a pretty good current load.


----------

